# Standby...I will be upgrading the server software over the next hour or so



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 3, 2008)

Not sure if this will cause problems but be prepared if it does. I'm going to try updating Apache, PHP, and mySQL to see if it will improve performance.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll keep a low profile. 

The Lord give you wisdom, skill, and success.


----------



## Poimen (Jan 3, 2008)

Where would you like us to stand? Ynuk, ynuk!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, I definitely broke it for a bit.

Phew! It's up!


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jan 3, 2008)

woo! I bet there was some "pinchy pants" going on for a bit, there! 


I knew'd you'd fix it, though!


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 3, 2008)

Glad this is your job, and not mine anymore! Although it was likely easier on folks when I upgraded at times in the middle of the night.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 3, 2008)

panta dokimazete said:


> woo! I bet there was some "pinchy pants" going on for a bit, there!
> 
> 
> I knew'd you'd fix it, though!



To say the least. I originally compiled PHP without mySQL support.

That is a mistake as the PuritanBoard needs access to the mySQL server to work.

Then, when I compiled it properly I didn't have xCache installed properly and couldn't get the board to work until I got it back in the system.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 3, 2008)

Wahoo!

FF is now lightening fast and IE is not far behind. All the graphics load too.

Thanks Rich! 







Can we have the pics back for our signatures again?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 3, 2008)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> Wahoo!
> 
> FF is now lightening fast and IE is not far behind. All the graphics load too.
> 
> ...



Actually the fact that it is fast for you now is good feedback. If it begins to deteriorate over the next few days then we'll know it's a server load issue. Right now the users are trickling back in as they realize the board is back up.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jan 3, 2008)

SemperFideles said:


> panta dokimazete said:
> 
> 
> > woo! I bet there was some "pinchy pants" going on for a bit, there!
> ...



wow, did not know that - I can see the performance improvement already!


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 3, 2008)

Rich,

You are soooo over my head. Glad am I that we have such a one as you.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 3, 2008)

I appreciate the confidence but I'm really quite ignorant of much of this stuff. I can get around the server somewhat but am by no means an expert.


----------



## etexas (Jan 3, 2008)

SemperFideles said:


> Well, I definitely broke it for a bit.
> 
> Phew! It's up!


Oddly enough, I feel better, at first I thought it was my 'puter!


----------

